# Zaino Z2, Z3, Z5 or ZCS



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

I'm looking for a good sealant with the maximum gloss and deep shine possible, but I'm new to the Zaino range, so I get lost and when I read their descriptions it looks almost the same product to me...

What would be your suggestions?? Or may be another brand?

Thanks in advance! :thumb:


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

Im no expert, but z2 works great for me!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Any variant will be a good buy: Z3 is designed for use on solid paint, Z5 has slight / mild filling capabilities and is often used on darker colours and Z2 is supposed to give the best overall finish. In actual fact there is very little between any of them in real terms. I'd certainly invest in a bottle of Z-AIO though as most of the finish will come from using this anyway. A good paint cleanse is an important step. Clear Seal is a great product that I personally use on alloy wheels only, following a clean with Zaino All In One, just for convenience really


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

This is just MY personal take on it.

Z2 for lighter colours Silver's, sky blue's white's etc 

Z5 has some by some i mean very light fillers in it, i use Z5 for darker colours 

Z-CS is a clear selant you apply and walk away.


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

The paint is in good condition, almost free of swirls, and I've already some glazes and cleansers. By your opinions, I think I should go for Z2.

This is the colour of my car:


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

wolfgang dgs 3.0, expensive but really good stuff :thumb:


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

z2 is awesome imo. Consider the ZFX accelerator aswell as this means you can add multiple layers within a short time period for maximum durability :thumb:


----------



## isla (Jul 27, 2009)

Z2 got the most shiny reflections
Z5 is "mild" under the Z2

personnal preference for me to the Z5


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Z5 would be my choice with some zcs over the top


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

pawlik said:


> wolfgang dgs 3.0, expensive but really good stuff :thumb:


That's the other sealant I was considering 

Finally I managed to get a sampe of Wolfgang dgs and Z2, so I will be able to compare them before buying a whole bottle.

Thanks for your comments mates! :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

alteclio said:


> That's the other sealant I was considering
> 
> Finally I managed to get a sampe of Wolfgang dgs and Z2, so I will be able to compare them before buying a whole bottle.
> 
> Thanks for your comments mates! :thumb:


Please report back to here your thoughts.


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

sm81 said:


> Please report back to here your thoughts.


Ok! I'll do it and post some pics so others can see the difference (if any). :thumb:


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

WHIZZER said:


> Z5 would be my choice with some zcs over the top


+1 - my 'go to' combo :thumb:


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

Yesterday I finally tried Z2 on my car. First of all I corrected a small area of the rear bumper that had been repainted, as it was full of swirls, courtesy of the workshop. I used S3 from Scholl Concepts and Felipads cutting pud.

Before:


















50/50









Corrected:









The car wash washed with Einzett Glanz shampoo, 2BM, not decontaminated as it has none and then Sonus Paintwork Cleanser was applied via DAP900 to start with a fresh paintowrk. Z2 applied with a foam applicator, left drying for 20 minutes and then bueffed off.

And this is the result:































































And some reflections...




































Hope you like it!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks good buddy


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

Thanks Whizzer!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Looking really good :thumb:


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

Thank you yetizone! I will apply a second layer on saturday, hopefully will look better then.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I'd say three layers are a must - then the law of diminishing returns sets in.


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

Ok then, I will add a third layer after the next wash, as I don't have the ZFX to accelerate curing. It's not a problem as it is quite easy to apply and buff off, but the car is quite big lol. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

By the way, can I apply a QD (let's say AF Finale) right after buffing off the Z2? I understand that nothing should be applied within the next 24h, am I right?


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Personally I'd just stick to using the Zaino system itself and use their Z6 dedicated Quick Detailer for wipe downs between new layers of Z2. That way you have nothing to worry about with regard to the next layer of Z2 bonding. It just keep the process simple. If you haven't got a bottle as yet, Z6 is absolutely superb by the way :thumb:


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

Another QD to add to my collection lol.


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

Second layer applied this morning (sorry, not many pics):




























Next week third layer :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks good. You can always top it with z8 as well, that really gives the finish some shine.


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks really nice good result


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

Thanks Derekh929! I'm really liking this stuff.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

alteclio said:


> Thanks Derekh929! I'm really liking this stuff.


Yes got to get a order in for some of this


----------



## borse2008 (Mar 5, 2012)

Z2 then Z8!


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

Just a little update: 3 layers of Z2, washed with Concourse Car Care Oro Liquido and a wipe of AF Finale.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

That does look very good in the bright sunshine - gotta love the Z2 :thumb:


----------



## Zein Shehab (Feb 27, 2012)

Zaino have a new product that was due this month. I would say hold on and wait till you see the new product before choosing.


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

yetizone said:


> That does look very good in the bright sunshine - gotta love the Z2 :thumb:


Thanks mate! Too much sun for better pics, but I'm not going to complain about Spanish weather in a UK forum :lol:


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

Zein Shehab said:


> Zaino have a new product that was due this month. I would say hold on and wait till you see the new product before choosing.


Z2 is the LSP I like the most within those I've tried, but there are some other products waiting to be tested: Vic's Mayhem, AF Desire and Wolfgang DGS are next.

I'll have a look to the new product you are referring, thanks. :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Zaino products are quality :thumb:
You can't go wrong with any of them


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thread bump
Just getting into zaino as a sealant 
What is best on metallic blue 
I have z6,z7 and z8
What is the difference between z2 and z5
Thanks


----------



## Mulder (Jan 18, 2008)

Z2 has 'filling' abilities and is more suited to darker colours, I think. Either way, you really want to have Z2 as your top coat.


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Check out the 3 stickies in the Zaino section of DW sponsors its very informative if you have not already done so:thumb:
todds


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Thread bump
> Just getting into zaino as a sealant
> What is best on metallic blue
> I have z6,z7 and z8
> ...


The difference between Z2 & Z5 is Z5 is a polish that has filling capabilities but leaves a great finish, and Z2 is a sealant that if layered will give you some great protection and leaves a fantastic finish on any colour:thumb: I had it on my car for Waxstock 2014 (inside)

Z5 first
Z2 applied with ZFX so I could apply 3 layers, 30mins apart with Z6 in between coats of Z2.
Z8 after a couple of hours for the extra bling and protection.

Still one of the best combo's around:thumb: worth every penny:thumb:


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Both Z5 and Z2 are sealants and Z5 has some filling ability. Neither of them are polishes in the way we think of polishes. It just a term that Zaino won't let go of.

Z3 is for single stage paint, not solid colors as previously stated.

For solid colors you would use a few layers of Z5 and finish with a top coat of Z2.


----------

